# What's Your Name - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd classic What's Your Name - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFB0qWTJbM


----------

